# Looks like Luis' macro has evolved into a program



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

* FortunE Stone Rhinestone Design Basic Software* (*FSB*) is a program, distributed by ProLink Graphic Services of Crawfordsville, IN, that plugs into CorelDRAW®. * FSB* will help you easily create both designs and templates for rhinestone applications. Simply create your design in CorelDRAW, click on your *FSB* plug-in icon and within seconds you can have your template ready to send to your cutter.
To begin creating a rhinestone design, simply open CorelDRAW and create an original design or use any vector artwork to start. Keep in mind that you will need enough spacing between lines to accommodate the size stones you will be using. To select a color for different rhinestone paths, all you need do is select a fill color. This is true even if you are only using a line segment and not a fill object. 
If you are using a laser engraver instead of a blade cutter, you can select the fill color and a different outline color for the same object or line to allow for both the rhinestone color and the cut command by color to the laser.
Once your design is created in CorelDRAW, you will have the capability of refining the design in the *FSB* Software. You will be able to choose the size of the stones you wish to use on each individual path. You can define simple cut lines or assign a fountain fill to show your customer a computer-generated rendition for pre-approval.
Whether a simple design or a complex design with many paths, colors, and sizes of stones, you will be able to design, edit, and create the design and template easily and quickly with *FortunE Stone Rhinestone Design Software*.  *INSTANT INFO
*


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

If you go to the website of ProLink Graphic Services ( Prolink Graphic Services ) you are given virtually no information about the program other than the price ($109 if you call in your order). And that is in a forum post from July 28.


----------

